# New CD Title



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Utta (aka Chita) Stribrne doly 
earned her 3rd qualifying leg yesterday in Novice B with 192.5 points out of 200, at the Greater Lincoln Obedience Club, Inc., AKC Obedience Trial in Lincoln, Nebraska.





 
Now to fine tune some things for Open and we will continue onward and upwards!!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:congratulations:Beautiful work! Is Chita bi-color? She looks so much like my beloved Carleigh who passed away in Dec. You should be so proud of the hard work and teamwork!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Nice run! Congrats


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats!!! It is so nice to see all that hard work come into play when it really counts


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Marsha.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!! Great to see more WL dogs in the AKC rings!

Lee


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great job!!!! congrats good score


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, job well done!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go Marsha!!:thumbup:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

That was great! Congratulations!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!! Very proud of Chita, three passes in three sttempts. We tried in Open the next day, but I knew we would probably have a problem with the broad jump. We did, but everything else was good, so we'll be fixing the broad jump and go at it again, maybe even next month. Nice thing was the wonderful compliment from the judge on Saturday. Really praised Chita's work. If we would have had the broad jump, we might have won the class, according to the other points that we lost, but oh well...there is next time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome! Very inspiring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------

